# んでもって



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
I would like to know what's んでもって:
*んでもって*記念撮影！はい。ぱちり。
Is it equivalent to the situation where we say "cheese" before the click? At humm?
*Thank you very much.*


----------



## wind-sky-wind

This is an informal and common expression, but just means "by the way" or "anyway," or "so, ..."


----------



## kamot

んでもって is a very colloquial and informal form of でもって or それでもって.
Here, もって strengthens で/それで.
So, the meaning of んでもって is similar to で/それで.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

wind-sky-wind said:


> This is an informal and common expression, but just means "by the way" or "anyway," or "so, ..."


Hmm, *僕は*誤ったね
One more question, friend.
はい。ぱちり。 How should I translate it: "Yes, shut (imperative verb-request)! Or is it just an onomatopoeic sound (click)?
ありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

kamot said:


> んでもって is a very colloquial and informal form of でもって or それでもって.
> Here, もって strengthens で/それで.
> So, the meaning of んでもって is similar to で/それで.


I've never seen んでもって before.
ありがとうございました。


----------



## kamot

Kenshiromusou said:


> はい。ぱちり。 How should I translate it: "Yes, shut (imperative verb-request)! Or is it just an onomatopoeic sound (click)?



Yes, it's just an onomatopoeic sound like click.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

What does soredemotte mean exactly?


----------



## karlalou

それでもって is an informal version of それをもって or そのうえで or simply それで. It's just a conjunction.

もって（以って） basically means "having". It's derived from the verb, 持つ（もつ have）.
I think それをもって can be translated as "Having that, ...".

We also say, for example,  これをもって、お開き（おひらき）とします to end a gathering or party, or これをもって、この会議（かいぎ）を終了（しゅうりょう）します to end a meeting, and so on.
Though これをもって literally translates "Having this, ...", I think, most of the time these これ or それ doesn't mean anything.


----------



## 810senior

> んでもって記念撮影！はい。ぱちり。
> *So we'll take a (commemorative) shot here. Say, cheese.*


The んでもって comes from a contraction of そんでもって(or further, それでもって), which literally means because of that(because of which, according to the preceding text) and actually works just as a _so _in English.
You can as well look up それ and もって(以って) respectively.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

> でもって,僕の本当に好きな曲を全部聞きながら,街を歩き回るわけさ
> And, then I walk around town listening to all my absolute favorite songs.
> (Eijiro VII)





Kenshiromusou said:


> *んでもって*記念撮影！はい。ぱちり。


"*And* let's take a picture! Say cheese!"

んでもって(でもって） is a colloquial expression.
It basically comes from そんでもって, or more formally, "それでもって."
I think, however, in this context there is no much meaning of the original expression.
It is more like a "_*filler*_," just like the "and" at the beginning of a sentence in English.
You can delete such "and" or でもって without changing the meaning in most of the cases.

One thing for sure is that the speaker said something before the sentence. Or they did something before.
And they added the sentence.

(I don't mean to deny other members' posts. I respect them of course. This is just an opinion or interpretation of the word by a native Japanese speaker.)


----------

